# MFS Ammo



## dusty123 (Apr 11, 2011)

Has anyone here used mfs soft point ammo for coyote? If so, is it good? 
It is hungarian ammo I think, with nickle colored cases. It is a lot cheaper than Hornady


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

Shot a box of the 380 a couple months ago. Never a problem.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Just a heads up to always check foreign made ammo that you are not familiar with to be sure that it is non-corrosive,if the primers are mercuric(contain mercury) they will deteriorate your barrel no matter what you do. It is not very common anymore but some of the eastern European armories still somehow use them.


----------

